# I booked the rat boy's neuters....



## undergunfire (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm posting pretty early, but I booked all four baby rat boy's neuters for Friday April 17th at 7:15am. I am so nervous to have all four of the boy's go in on the same day. The vet has done neuters & spays on rats before, but they are so delicate...it's just plain scary!

At least I know it is better for their health. Ideally, it would be more beneficial to spay Spice, Leah, Tansy, and Lyra to later prevent possible cancers/tumors...but I don't think I can come up with $500 and Ryan would probably choke me in my sleep if I dished out that money to spay the girls right now. 

It is only costing $260 to neuter all four boys...and I only need $60 to go...I have raised all the money by selling "critter beds" on the rat forum. A really nice member ordered beds from me and donated $50 towards the boy's neuter (I didn't even ask for donations!!).

I'm hoping to raise another $140 after paying for the neuters to purchase another Critter Nation 1 level, so I can attach it horizontally to the girl's CN 1 level...so the four boys can eventually move back in with them. I am going to wait until Ralphie passes on to move the boys in with the girls, so Spartan won't be alone. Spartan is neutered and Ralphie isn't, so that is why I will need to wait.



So...start wishing us good luck for safe neuters for Jack, Harper, Tucker, and Jasper :biggrin2:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Awww poor little fellas! Remind us!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 10, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Awww poor little fellas! Remind us!


I know, my poor boys . I hope they do okay, but I am sure they will.

I will definitely remind you guys. I'll be taking lots of pictures of them between now and April 17th.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

They will be much better off if they are neutered tho. 

I think we might be getting Tony neutered and just making him a pet instead of showing him. He's so spoiled!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 19, 2009)

The boys neuters have been moved up to Thursday March 5th because I did a "Buy 2 - Get 1 Free" deal on my hammocks that I sell online & the rat forum...so I raised enough money to push up the date. The boys are pretty big boys now, so I feel comfy with letting them be neutered in 2 weeks. They're *goolies* are quite obvious.



Jack ponders the word "neuter" ....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2009)

Awwww Jack it's a nice nap then you feel a little lighter in the backend.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL Pennie! Good luck to your ratty boys, Amy. I was nervous when my little Colby Jack was neutered, but everything went fine and he completely charmed the ladies at the vet office afterwards. He recovered great and later that afternoon you wouldn't have known he'd just had surgery... I miss him! How old is Ralphie now? You should post pictures of the "babies" for us!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 21, 2009)

SnowyShiloh said You should post pictures of the "babies" for us!

i defo agree with that all the best!


----------



## EileenH (Feb 21, 2009)

Hoodies!! I love hoodies!!!

Good luck to the boys, I'm sure it'll all go fine. It's scary, I know, but it is better for them.
(though Jack doesn't seem to look like he agrees )


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I know...I have to get around to posting pictures of the rat "babies" . I take them, but I don't always have a ton of time to post them.

Eileen...Jack is a very cute black capped with a head spot. He isn't a hoodie, but he does have some dalmatian markings on his back....his markings are odd. Leah, a baby girl, is marked just like Jack.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol, I don't think Jack wants to give up his manhood!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 5, 2009)

I am going to go do my hair and get dressed...then take the boys off to Chino Valley for their neuters :nerves1.

I wanted to skip work today because I have so much sewing to do, but to make Ryan happy...I'm going in from 8am to noon. That leaves me time to get home to clean the boy's cage, so it is fresh when they get home from their neuters.

I can pick them up around 3:45pm, they will call me before I go out there .


----------



## EileenH (Mar 5, 2009)

It's scary, I know. I always wanted to go to work because I'd spend too much time thinking about it, and work took my mind off of it.

Let us know how they made out.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 5, 2009)

THE BOYS ARE HOME :biggrin2:! I am going to go clean the FN right now, then put them into the freshly cleaned cage...back with Daddy Ralphie and Uncle Spartie .

I ended up going into work from 8am to 1pm .


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay I'm so glad they're okay! Bet they're happy to be home, too!


----------



## EileenH (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay! It's always a relief when they come home. I'm so glad it all went well.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 5, 2009)

Something might be wrong. Jack's area is bloody and gross....so is the others, but not as bloody.

I am waiting on responces from experienced people on goosemoose rat forum, then I am rushing them into the vet if they said I should take them back. This sucks, as it is VERY windy outside today and the drive to get to the hospital is all an open valley....we almost flew off the road earlier due to the wind.


----------



## EileenH (Mar 5, 2009)

I always err on the side of bringing them in to let the vet take a look. I'm heading over to goosemoose now to see what's going on.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

OH NO! How is he doing?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is what I just posted on the rat forum in the thread...

Apparently the vet didn't use glue or anything at all. He said that this is how he does rat neuters. He said they will keep the area cleaned and this allows for any fluids to come out, instead of staying built up inside there. He also said all boys look very good. I am to call him directly if I have another issue or concern.

The boy's temps were all just fine. They each weigh 10 oz, is what I was told. By the time the vet came in to see us, the boys were all licking baby food off my fingers and wandering the table.

They were prescribed Metacam, told to mix 1 drop each with baby food once daily per boy for 4-5 days. I know have a good sized bottle of Metacam in the case of a bunny issue or another rattie issue, which I am glad about.


I like this vet, a lot, he is a total cowboy though



. The staff was super concerned when they saw me come through the door and were *oooo'ing* & *aaaah'ing* over my boys.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

Good deal. Sounds like he's just losing those fluids and some blood. I know a lot of times they don't glue or stitch cause there's not much that can bleed in there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2009)

Give them a treat for me. Also Merlin says haha he still has his.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Give them a treat for me. Also *Merlin says haha he still has his.*


LMBO!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 5, 2009)

People on the rat forum are saying it is very unusual for a vet to not close the area and that I should be unhappy with the service.

I was not about to give them back to the vet to have them go under AGAIN to glue or close the area.

For now, I am going to watch their areas and make sure it is clean. Rats groom themselves more than rabbits, so I am sure everything will stay clean. If something goes wrong...it is all on the vet, not my wallet (says I).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's a more recent type of thing they are doing. I remember we had a cat neutered and the vet told us then it was a new practice.... it's healthier for them or something....... 

I think they will be fine.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think it's a more recent type of thing they are doing. I remember we had a cat neutered and the vet told us then it was a new practice.... it's healthier for them or something.......
> 
> I think they will be fine.



I think they will be fine, too. People on the rat forum really tend to over-hype things. You can't post about anything without someone picking out the "bad".

The boys are fine this morning. I am going to wait until about noon to give them their Metacam .

My rat lover friend, Miranda (the girl who I took those 3 rats from last year), is coming up from Phoenix today to spend the weekend with me....since Ryan is in Madison, WI right now .


----------



## EileenH (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't quote me on this, but I think I remember one of the exotics/rat vets where I live not closing for neuters either. I'll see if I can confirm that.

I'm glad they are feeling better. Don't be shy to give the Metacam if you see any discomfort. 
Whew, what a day for you - I'm sure you're glad it's over.
Give the boys some nice treats.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2009)

That's cool!

Ya know, back in the day (and still some today) they castrate baby pigs by sticking them upside down in a boot and cutting them off........ awful yes! but if that works..... 

I'm glad your boys have pain meds


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2009)

*EileenH wrote: *


> Don't quote me on this, but I think I remember one of the exotics/rat vets where I live not closing for neuters either. I'll see if I can confirm that.
> 
> I'm glad they are feeling better. Don't be shy to give the Metacam if you see any discomfort.
> Whew, what a day for you - I'm sure you're glad it's over.
> Give the boys some nice treats.



That would be great if you could confirm that for me, Eileen. I have never heard of it, but I never research anything about it, either.

I'd much rather have used this vet (that I have used before) to neuter my boys for $65 each and be able to afford it...then use a different vet that charges $100+ each and not be able to afford it. I'd love to get the girls spayed, but it will take me months to save $500 from selling hammocks and I think it would be too late to spay them by then.


----------



## EileenH (Mar 6, 2009)

I ran it past Bluemoon as I thought it was her vet that left them open. She said she hadn't seen a rat neuter done at the vet she was at, so she couldn't say but she checked on a veterinary information network she has access to at Cornell,and it seems to be acceptable both ways. Some vets leave it open, while others close.

As long as they have been eating well and didn't seem to be any more pain than would be considered normal, I think it's just one way of doing it.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2009)

*EileenH wrote: *


> I ran it past Bluemoon as I thought it was her vet that left them open. She said she hadn't seen a rat neuter done at the vet she was at, so she couldn't say but she checked on a veterinary information network she has access to at Cornell,and it seems to be acceptable both ways. Some vets leave it open, while others close.
> 
> As long as they have been eating well and didn't seem to be any more pain than would be considered normal, I think it's just one way of doing it.


Thank you, Eileen. I am glad to see that it is okay the way that this vet neutered them. Would you mind sharing the information on the rat forum, so maybe others can learn it, too?

The boys are doing well. I gave them Metacam earlier, even though they probably didn't need it because they were bouncing all over the cage being happy little guys.

:biggrin2:


----------



## EileenH (Mar 7, 2009)

Sure, no problem. I'll put it up later today. Glad the boys are doing well!


----------



## devotedmommy (Mar 7, 2009)

I am not familiar with rats, but your cuties inspire me to adopt :nod, why did you neuter them? Was it so you could put them with your girls? Or are they aggresive without being neutered? Just wondering because I may have to talk my husband into expanding our animal family(hehe) in a month or so! I hope your guys are feeling better today!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 8, 2009)

*devotedmommy wrote: *


> I am not familiar with rats, but your cuties inspire me to adopt :nod, why did you neuter them? Was it so you could put them with your girls? Or are they aggresive without being neutered? Just wondering because I may have to talk my husband into expanding our animal family(hehe) in a month or so! I hope your guys are feeling better today!



Definitely do a lot of research on ratties before making the plunge, they definitely are not "cheap pocket pets" . I always have to tell people this because a lot of people don't understand how a $5 or free rat can end up costing more than a dog!

I neutered my boys for health reasons and so that they could go back to live with their momma and sisters in the other room. It would have been better for the girls to be spayed, but it would cost $500 to spay all four and by the time I could save that money...I wouldn't feel comfortable spaying at their cage. I feel that neutered males are much calmer, happier, and healthier than unaltered boys. My Spartan is neutered and he is going on 2.5 years old...where as unaltered Louie passed at 1.5 and unaltered Ralphie is slowing down at 1.5....of course....genetics definitely play a role.



Ohhh...and my boys are doing AWESOME :biggrin2:! They are bouncy & happy....you'd never know they went through neuter surgeries!


----------



## devotedmommy (Mar 8, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Definitely do a lot of research on ratties before making the plunge, they definitely are not "cheap pocket pets" . I always have to tell people this because a lot of people don't understand how a $5 or free rat can end up costing more than a dog!


I definitely understand and I have been reading about them as much as I can find on the internet. I want to wait about a month or so to get them because I want to make sure I have the whole set up and all the gear to give them a good start in their new home. I would also like to take the time to learn more about them as pets since neither my husband or me have ever had one. Thanks for the info!! I may be asking for more advice if we end up getting some! Which if I have my way we will!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

How are those sweet baby boys doing?


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2009)

Devotedmommy....feel free to ask me any questions you'd like :biggrin2:! I may also be able to help you locate a reputable breeder or a rescue to get your ratties from. Maybe a reputable breeder who actually knows the lineage of their rats would be good for your first ones....these are rats that have been bred free of cancer and other most common health issues.


The boys are doing just great! Their areas are closing nicely. I will snap some pictures of them tomorrow after work .


----------



## devotedmommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

Great! I'm glad they are doing so well. I'd worry myself sick over tiny guys like that. I was a mess when I had Bo done, and kittens OMG! LOL!


----------



## New2Bunny (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm...I have two male rats and am interested in getting them neutered. However, I called a vet (I'm in San Diego, CA) and the quote is $250!!! Whew!! Any suggestions? Also, does it make them less odorous? Less aggressive right? My Patches so far had two bites on his back.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2009)

*New2Bunny wrote: *


> Hmm...I have two male rats and am interested in getting them neutered. However, I called a vet (I'm in San Diego, CA) and the quote is $250!!! Whew!! Any suggestions? Also, does it make them less odorous? Less aggressive right? My Patches so far had two bites on his back.


I definitely suggest getting them neutered. My oldest boy is over 2 years old right now. I had him neutered at around 1 year of age, and so far he has been my healthiest rat. I am not sure if the neutering has anything to do with it, but I do know he is very sweet nature'd and a big "squish"...it takes 2 hands just to hold onto him! Since having the baby boys neutered 2 weeks ago, they have definitely mellowed out and are becoming big squishies, too!

I don't think neutering rats plays a role in odor. I can really only smell my rats when the time is getting near to cleaning their cage, in which I use towels or fleece as bedding, too.

As for aggression, yep! Neutering will calm the hormones and more than likely make your boys big *squishies* too!



ETA: Join this rat forum, www.goosemoose.com , to ask members in your area of Cali where they got their rats spayed/neutered...you may just find a cheaper estimate from a rat savvy vet!


----------

